# BOOTS



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi gals n guys, there is a lot of talk recently about safety in the work shop - I get lots of literature by mail and e-mail about the subject.

These mails are great for letting you why you should throw away (or not use) your current safety equipment and buy there latest gadgets or gizmo's. Do not get me wrong I appreciate knowing about the latest technology and improvements on products, they even inspire modification of some of the tings I use here.

They cover nearly all safety issues, Head, Eyes, Hearing, Lungs, , Hands, Fingers, Knees, but not one of these have addressed feet. Now I am speaking from experience here - about 2 years ago I was working in the shop, when a 2×4 about 5' long fell from the vertical to the horizontal position. The end of course landed on my toes - I was wearing training shoes - well it broke 2 toes and I was unable to walk properly for nearly 3 months.

Since that time I have bought safety boots, 1 pair for winter (warm and cosy) and another for summer (light weight), I do not allow any of my students/workers to work in the shop unless they also have the protective footwear. I would never have imagined that a lightweight piece of pine 4×2 could have caused so much damage. So be warned people, if a 4×2 can break a toe, just think what something heavier could have done.

Another advantage of the boots - it stops all the shavings and sawdust from attaching themselves to my socks.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

I always wear work boots in the shop, except for when I'm finishing. I wear an old, now multi-coloured pair of sneakers when I'm spraying.

When I was woodworking part-time, I was less meticulous about safety. Now that it is my bread and butter, I'm a bit of a nut about safety.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

I like to live on the edge so i wear sandals. The sandals i wear might be a step up from tennis shoes though.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good point Tony, we all forget about our feet in the shop.

Bob


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good point just last week I dislocated my thump with a small piece of wood that kick back on my table saw


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I always wear good quality work boots in the shop. Not only do they protect my feet, they also support my back and I experience less fatigue. Thanks for the topic.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i stopped wearing boots about 5 years ago when i watch a guy drop a log on to his steel toe boot and crush it. took the doctor 2 hours to cut his boot off. so i wear sneakers in the summer and snow clogs in the winter and it works for me.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Good Point


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Roper

I am very surprised that a log damaged a steel toe cap boot - they are designed to protect, maybe it was just unfortunate - or the boot was not up to the correct standard.

But just think what damage could have occurred without the protection - definitely a lost foot - lose your big toe and you will have real problems in maintaining your balance, running and jumping and playing with the kids.

1 bad accident where damage takes place Vs maybe 1000 of accidents a day where people just walk away no worse for wear.

Ultimately the choice is yours!


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

My thought is that I would rather have a doctor spending 2 hours cutting a boot off my foot than countless hours in surgery(s) getting my toes reattached. Thanks for the post Tony. Just becuase a boot has a steel toe doesn't mean that it meets government standards for workplace safety. If it the steel toe is not properly designed, but merely used as a marketing gimmick, I agree that sneakers may do just as good of a job. Research before you buy. I doubt you will find a pair of certified steel toe boots at a big box store for $19.99.


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

The trouble with the steel toe as I've seen it - I worked with horses years ago and if one of them stepped on your "steel toe" then the cap deformed. Right into your foot. I didn't appreciate that happening to me, so I used boots with a stiff leather toe and didn't put my foot under big animals.

In a woodshop, I don't think there'd be a need for steel toe, but I wouldn't do any major work (at least, no power tool work) without a good heavy boot on. Better traction is better control.

Just my opinion,
Whiskey


----------



## kjverlanic (May 28, 2008)

Having grown up on a ranch and having my foot stepped on more than a few times by horses and a hunk of railroad track (small hunk but still very heavy) dropped on my toes, I learned a few things.

1. Always wear leather boots if you are going to be in a place where something sharp or heavy could hit your foot. 
2. Lift your toes up when you know something is going to be landing on your foot, it helps break the fall 

Personally, I don't have steel toe boots, but I do have a pair of heavy leather boots and I have yet to suffer from a broken toe. My guess is that the first one I suffer from happens in the kitchen when I am wearing no shoes.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

One time in my life I bought steel toe work boots. Not an hour later I was mowing the lawn on a slight hill.

The grass was slightly damp, as it was still in the morning hours. I slipped an my foot ended up under the lawn mower. The end of the shoe/ boot was gone.

I was pretty certain that my toes were still in the part of the shoe that was missing.

Then one by one, my toes started appearing from inside the shoe. Like in the cartoons. They were all there, but they were all purple and bruised from the steel hitting them.

I haven't bought any of them since. (that was about thirty years ago)

And I no longer will buy them.

They just don't last long enough to justify the expense!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

slippers i know i shouldn't but hey i live in toe caps allday everyday so its nice to feel comfortable when doing the my work at home and i'm always very carefull STILL GOT ALL MY TOES …............


----------

